# نموذج سيرة ذاتية(cv)



## fady-z (27 يوليو 2008)

أحتاج نموذج لطريقة تنظيم السيرة الذاتية باللغتين العربية والإنكليزية مع مثال إن أمكن
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم..

هذه بعض أهم الأمور التي يجب استيفاءها في السيرة الذاتية..
1- الملف الأول، بنود سيرة ذاتية أكاديمية..
2- الملف الثاني، بنود سيرة ذاتية بشكل عام..
3- الملف الثالث، بعض النصائح..


----------



## المهندس محمد سعدون (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany fraag (28 يوليو 2008)

thank you master father of soluations for this very good informations


----------



## Abo Fares (28 يوليو 2008)

العفو إخواني.. شكراً لكم..


----------



## محمد اوتوكاد (28 يوليو 2008)

عاشت دياك و أدامك الله 
م. محمد زهير 
استاذ في كلية الهندسة - بغداد


----------



## اياد العبودي (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## م:وحيد على (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخى العزيز ابو الحلول على الرد المفيد

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed samer (4 أغسطس 2008)

thanks for all enginnering


----------

